# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  I need help with eggs care for Mantella madagascariensis

## chrisada

Hi all, this is my first post

I just found eggs in Mantella madagascariensis and pretty much have no clues what to do next.

I have been successful at breeding Azureus. However, this is the first time with Mantella! Is eggs care the same as Azureus? or should I do thing different?

Any feed back will help

Thanks

----------


## James

One of the difficulties with Mantella breeding is successful fertilization of the eggs.  The males(s) may take up to 4 days to fertilize the eggs once the female lays them.
Even with that the % fertile eggs can vary from 25% to 70% in my experience (or 0% if not fertilized at all).

If you just found the eggs, then leave them there for 4 days so the males have a chance to fertilize them.

Then I ususally scoop out the egg mass with a plastic spoon (including some moss/substrate under the eggs so that the eggs arent disturbed as the eggs are sticky).

I place the egg mass on some java moss or spagnum moss in a container (small deli container) with a small amount treated water in it so that the egg mass is slightly above the water line but stays moist. The deli containers that have a raised center in the bottom are ideal for this. Cover the container but leave the lid partially open so that the eggs stay moist but there is air exchange. I usually add a couple of springtais (2-4) with the egg mass as I seem to see that this cuts down on mold/fungus and the springtails don't eat the viable eggs (......discovered by accident when some springtails were transferred with the substrate when transfering eggs)

Keep the eggs at 68-74F.

Supposedly Mantella eggs go through a light sensitive stage so try to minimize light exposure during the transfer and store the eggs/container in the dark or cover with foil/etc. Don't be paranoid about the light exposure, but try to minimize time and level of light during manipulation....a little light exposure won't make a difference.

The eggs will swell if fertile.   The mantella eggs stay white and the tadpoles first appear white and then darken somewhat as they develop.  Takes 7-14 days for them to break free once the eggs are laid.  They will wiggle free and enter the water in the container.....once most have wiggled free you can spray water on the eggs to get any stragglers loose. Some people have commented that the ones that wiggle free themselves are hardier/larger.

I transfer the tadpoles to a clean container at this stage. They won't eat for 3-5 days as they are still absorbing the yolk. I usually wait 2 days before adding a small amount of food to start.  Overfeeding/excess food will result in deaths as will poor water quality so change water every 2 days.


There are some that leave the egg mass in the tank until they see the tadpoles which is also OK. However, I've found the egg mass easier to remove before the tadpoles are seen as the egg mass becomes more liquified at that later stage and harder to scoop out/retrieve the tadpoles.

Infertile eggs will either mold over (become cloudy) and/or turn brown.

----------


## chrisada

Thanks for the answer!  :Big Grin: 

Just wonder will they lay eggs at the same place or do i need to look around the tank?




> One of the difficulties with Mantella breeding is successful fertilization of the eggs.  The males(s) may take up to 4 days to fertilize the eggs once the female lays them.
> Even with that the % fertile eggs can vary from 25% to 70% in my experience (or 0% if not fertilized at all).
> 
> If you just found the eggs, then leave them there for 4 days so the males have a chance to fertilize them.
> 
> Then I ususally scoop out the egg mass with a plastic spoon (including some moss/substrate under the eggs so that the eggs arent disturbed as the eggs are sticky).
> 
> I place the egg mass on some java moss or spagnum moss in a container (small deli container) with a small amount treated water in it so that the egg mass is slightly above the water line but stays moist. The deli containers that have a raised center in the bottom are ideal for this. Cover the container but leave the lid partially open so that the eggs stay moist but there is air exchange. I usually add a couple of springtais (2-4) with the egg mass as I seem to see that this cuts down on mold/fungus and the springtails don't eat the viable eggs (......discovered by accident when some springtails were transferred with the substrate when transfering eggs)
> 
> ...

----------


## James

The female lays the eggs in one spot and all at once, from what I've seen.

If you have more than one female then they may lay them in the same spot or separately. 

During the breeding season/cycle, keep an eye out on the females and if any appear gravid and then skinny then look around the viv for eggs. A female can lay serial clutches during the season and these are around 3-4 weeks apart.
An individual female may use the same spot as before or different.
Complicated viv set ups can make it more difficult to find the egg clutches.

During egg laying season be sure to supplement(dust) food with VitA Plus from Repashy twice a month as their needs for VitA go up during this time.

----------

